# [Solved] netkit-rsh-0.17-r9 failed

## Alucard13

Aggiornando il sistema con un bel  emerge -uavDNt world mi trovo un errore di compilazione:

```

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r9/work/netkit-rsh-0.17/rexecd'

i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O3 -march=pentium4 -O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wall -W  -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-qual -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline  -DUSE_PAM -DRESTRICT_FTP=1 rexecd.c -c

rexecd.c: In function 'PAM_conv':

rexecd.c:197: warning: ignoring return value of 'realloc', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

rexecd.c:186: warning: unused parameter 'appdata_ptr'

rexecd.c: In function 'doit':

rexecd.c:236: error: 'ARG_MAX' undeclared (first use in this function)

rexecd.c:236: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

rexecd.c:236: error: for each function it appears in.)

rexecd.c:442: warning: missing sentinel in function call

rexecd.c:236: warning: unused variable 'cmdbuf'

i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  rcp.o -lcrypt -lutil -lutil -o rcp

make[1]: *** [rexecd.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r9/work/netkit-rsh-0.17/rexecd'

make: *** [rexecd.build] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r9/work/netkit-rsh-0.17/rcp'

 * 

 * ERROR: net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r9 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2166:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r9/temp/environment'.

```

sul forum non si trova niente, invece suu bug dicono che si risolve con una patch ma non so come applicarla:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=225341

che ne dite?

----------

## Alucard13

chiedo di nuovo aiuto  :Very Happy:  ...

Sulla pagina del bug ci sono stati degli sviluppi...dicono che la patch funziona...

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=225341

ho provato ma come prima volta e' andata male...

- ho scaricato la patch 

- ho messo overlay e ho copiato i file creando la versione netkit-rsh-0.17-r10

- ho messo la patch in /usr/local/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh/files/netkit-rsh-0.17-arg_max.patch

- ho modificato l' ebuild aggiungendo questa riga:

```
  epatch /usr/local/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh/files/netkit-rsh-0.17-arg_max.patch

```

- ho dato :

```

Gentoo netkit-rsh # ebuild netkit-rsh-0.17-r10.ebuild digest

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh

```

poi ridando emerge mi da il seguente errore :

```

Gentoo netkit-rsh # emerge netkit-rsh

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r10 to /

 * rexec-1.5.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

 * netkit-rsh-0.17.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

 * netkit-rsh-0.17-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking netkit-rsh-0.17.tar.gz ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * checking rexec-1.5.tar.gz ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking netkit-rsh-0.17-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking netkit-rsh-0.17.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r10/work

>>> Unpacking rexec-1.5.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r10/work

>>> Unpacking netkit-rsh-0.17-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r10/work

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   000_all_sectty.patch ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   010_all_rexec.patch ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   020_all_stdarg.patch ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   030_all_jbj.patch ...                                                [ ok ]

 *   040_all_jbj4.patch ...                                               [ ok ]

 *   050_all_prompt.patch ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   060_all_rlogin-rsh.patch ...                                         [ ok ]

 *   070_all_nokrb.patch ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   080_all_jbj5.patch ...                                               [ ok ]

 *   090_all_userandhost.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

 *   100_all_strip.patch ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   110_all_lfs.patch ...                                                [ ok ]

 *   120_all_chdir.patch ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   130_all_pam-nologin.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

 *   140_all_nohostcheck.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

 *   150_all_rexec-netrc.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

 *   160_all_pam-sess.patch ...                                           [ ok ]

 *   170_all_errno.patch ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   180_all_rexec-sig.patch ...                                          [ ok ]

 *   190_all_nohost.patch ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   200_all_ignchld.patch ...                                            [ ok ]

 *   210_all_checkdir.patch ...                                           [ ok ]

 *   220_all_fbsd.patch ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Applying netkit-rsh-0.17-arg_max.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: netkit-rsh-0.17-arg_max.patch !

 *  ( /usr/local/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh/files/netkit-rsh-0.17-arg_max.patch )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r10/temp/netkit-rsh-0.17-arg_max.patch-7953.out

 * 

 * ERROR: net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r10 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2210:  Called epatch '/usr/local/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh/files/netkit-rsh-0.17-arg_max.patch'

 *             environment, line 1130:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed Patch: netkit-rsh-0.17-arg_max.patch!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r10/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r10/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 * 

 * Messages for package net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r10:

 * Failed Patch: netkit-rsh-0.17-arg_max.patch !

 *  ( /usr/local/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh/files/netkit-rsh-0.17-arg_max.patch )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r10/temp/netkit-rsh-0.17-arg_max.patch-7953.out

 * 

 * ERROR: net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r10 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2210:  Called epatch '/usr/local/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh/files/netkit-rsh-0.17-arg_max.patch'

 *             environment, line 1130:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed Patch: netkit-rsh-0.17-arg_max.patch!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r10/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r10/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 * 

```

non so cosa sbaglio.... 

il file /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r10/temp/netkit-rsh-0.17-arg_max.patch-7953.out contiene :

```

***** netkit-rsh-0.17-arg_max.patch *****

=========================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh/files/netkit-rsh-0.17-arg_max.patch

=========================================

patch: **** Only garbage was found in the patch input.

=========================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p1 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh/files/netkit-rsh-0.17-arg_max.patch

=========================================

patch: **** Only garbage was found in the patch input.

=========================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p2 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh/files/netkit-rsh-0.17-arg_max.patch

=========================================

patch: **** Only garbage was found in the patch input.

=========================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p3 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh/files/netkit-rsh-0.17-arg_max.patch

=========================================

patch: **** Only garbage was found in the patch input.

=========================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p4 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/net-misc/netkit-rsh/files/netkit-rsh-0.17-arg_max.patch

=========================================

patch: **** Only garbage was found in the patch input.

```

cosa sbaglio ?

quanlcuno che ne sa piu' di me mi dia anche solo un consiglio o una opinione... grazie...

----------

## Alucard13

Risolto ragazzi!! sulla stessa pagina del bug c'è un Attachment in formato tar..

lo scompattate nell'overlay /usr/local/portage e poi ridate l'emerge..

il pacchetto contiene la pach e l'ebuild pronto. Grazie a presto...

----------

